# Roubaix SL4 and 30mm tires? (Challenge Strada Bianca)



## Midgetman (May 4, 2010)

Hi,

I'm riding the Roubaix Challenge this year and would like to go for the widest tires I can fit into my Roubaix SL4. I've had 28mm Conti GP 4 Seasons on the bike and there seemed to be plenty of room left. However, the Contis only had 26mm on my Mavic rims...

Has anyone tried to put 30mm tires on their SL4s? Does that work?
Any opinions on the Challenge Strada Bianca tires?

Strada Bianca

Thanks!

PS Brakes are Ultegra 6700.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

SL4 Disc, I got a 32 on but so close I would not ride it. I felt a 30 would be the max.
But a 30 of which tire is the question. I understand that Strada/Bi swells out fatter than marked size. So a tire that actually is a 30mm mounted/inflated IMO would be the biggest. But with rim calipers I can not add much I guess...

I ultimately sold the SL4 about 7 months in and ordered a Custom Steel with more tire space. I used to run 27mm Paves on SL25 Pacenti Rims. @ my 100kg weight I felt I need less air and bigger tires for all but smooth graded gravel. The new bike fits a Nano 40 for even lighter single track woods use.


----------



## Midgetman (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Robt57! I guess you are right about "actual" 30mm being the max...

Also, the question is whether it's worth experimenting. A friend of mine rode Roubaix on 25s last year and was fine (but considering my luck it will be raining cats, dogs, and elephants this year...).


----------



## rickdees (Jul 31, 2007)

2014 Roubaix SL4 Sora with stock wheels will fit 30 mm Specialized Espoir Sport comfortably. Does not appear that a 32 mm tire would have enough clearance.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

2014 SWorks Roubaix. SB 30's on 23/17 rims grow to about 32mm and will fit but very tight. Too tight IMO. The Challenge PR 27's ( about 30 mm on 17 mm rims) are a better fit.


----------

